# Paid travel required every three years?



## rms492 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm confused as always. I have an active Amtrak M/C Guest Rewards which I use all the time and get points all the time. (one point per dollar charged).

Does this mean I still HAVE to do a paid Amtrak travel once every three years?

I thought I read somewhere that as long as you hold an Amtrak M/C Guest Rewards card, you do not have to travel.

Believe it or not, 99.9% of my Amtrak travel comes free thanks to this M/C.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 27, 2012)

rms492 said:


> I'm confused as always. I have an active Amtrak M/C Guest Rewards which I use all the time and get points all the time. (one point per dollar charged).
> 
> Does this mean I still HAVE to do a paid Amtrak travel once every three years?
> 
> ...


As an AGR MasterCard holder, you do not need paid travel every three years. Your points will not expire.


----------



## CNW (Jul 27, 2012)

Seems I had just called them and they did say you had to use the points within three years of your last trip. I called several different cards etc prompted by comments on this forum. Maybe I'm not understanding it correctly.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 27, 2012)

Yet another clueless AGR rep. From the AGR Terms and Conditions:



> *D. POINT EXPIRATION*
> Subject to the terms of this TOC, Points earned under the Program will not expire as long as the Program continues and the Member travels on Amtrak using their Membership Number within a 36–month period.
> 
> If no paid Amtrak travel is recorded or reported within 36 months, your points will expire. You can view all Point and Travel activity in the "My Account Activity" section of My Account on this site. Redemption travel reserved with points does not constitute paid travel.
> ...


----------



## CNW (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to know. Thank you....


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2012)

rms492 said:


> 1343426568[/url]' post='383096']Believe it or not, 99.9% of my Amtrak travel comes free thanks to this M/C.


I believe it! For me, it may even be higher!


----------



## amamba (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe it! In the past 18 months I have taken one 3 zone bedroom trip, two 2 zone bedroom trips, and have two one zone roomette trips booked for November. That is a lot of AGR points - thank you AGR mastercard!


----------



## Shortline (Jul 30, 2012)

As they said, you don't need a paid trip to keep the points as long as you have the card. I only rarely travel by paid trips (2 in the last 4 years) but between getting the card in December, hotel programs (Hilton), rental car points (Hertz/.Budget/Enterprise), and points for shopping, I've amassed nearly 90,000 points just since last December and haven't been on a train once this year. Amazing program, it's rediculous how easy it is to get points, and how far they will go. We're really looking forward to using the points, but it's a matter of time, hard to take the time off to take a trip!


----------



## amamba (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll be happy to take some off your hands!


----------



## Shortline (Jul 31, 2012)

amamba said:


> I'll be happy to take some off your hands!



Thanks, but I think I'll keep em for now, I'm kind of a collector (or, some would say, "points *****")


----------

